# Orange TT RS.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

oh oh oh ......

me like me like

and more affordable than that alfa 8c.....


----------



## TTRS Taff (Jun 10, 2009)

I was going to go orange for mine, but it would have meant waiting another 4 months. I was going to have the two tone orange and black leather as well which was another reason why it would have been a long wait.

It does look nice in Orange 8)


----------



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

Love it .......


----------



## f.ss.t (Mar 27, 2010)

where is this at? audi dealer wise?

such a cool race car colour, like the porsche gt3 rs green..

awesomeee


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## jobe (Mar 18, 2007)

wheels 18 inch? 19 not serial?


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Love it! [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh yeah 8) 
Pity about the wheels :?


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Where do you keep scoring these pics from , Hans...or do you travel to Ingolstadt quite often ?

Love the car, BTW....


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Orange really suits the TT. Why get a statement car and go for boring black or silver?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## Ra) (May 19, 2009)

guess those would fit


----------



## OscarTango (Dec 14, 2008)

Weirdly enough I like them


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## Cobnut (Sep 21, 2009)

R5T said:


> Ra) said:
> 
> 
> > guess those would fit
> ...


Stunning wheels, lifts the TT to a new level.

Possibly photoshopped lambo alloys?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## Doff (Feb 28, 2009)

That is outright HOT.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Great colour and I agree that the wheels let it down, not sure about the suggested ones though; they look a little too Ford like to me 

Charlie


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Wheels are poo poo, I don't what it is latley about dealers my local has a few lovely motors which would fly out but they're all sat on bloody 13" wheels and look rubbish.


----------



## tomcat (Mar 15, 2009)

I am thinking maybe the ALU Pack is needed, maybe just a bit too much orange 8)


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

tomcat said:


> I am thinking maybe the ALU Pack is needed, maybe just a bit too much orange 8)


totaly agree


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

now that looks better, just need a bit of black in the spoiler 

Gotta break up that orange but it looks uber 8)


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

[smiley=gorgeous.gif] i must admit i have A soft spot for that particular colour car! 
it is very very sexual! (wish they had a emoticon that dribbled!)


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> [smiley=gorgeous.gif] i must admit i have A soft spot for that particular colour car!
> it is very very sexual! (wish they had a emoticon that dribbled!)


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Last pic looks fantastic.

The other suggested wheels look plain wrong to me.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

tomcat said:


> I am thinking maybe the ALU Pack is needed, maybe just a bit too much orange 8)


Not enough orange :lol: :lol:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

R5T said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> > now that looks better, just need a bit of black in the spoiler
> ...


needs to be black in MO


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

thanks for posting those pics. now i can't get this bloody car out of my head.

i am now thinking about selling mine and getting a new one with exclusive paint and that fixed spoiler.....and titanium wheels.

good job you did not post a picture of an orange R8 else i'd be selling the house too :twisted:


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## JorgeVillarreal (Jul 6, 2010)

Amazing Car, the wheels are Oz Racing Ultraleggera right? Are those 19's?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## Maila (May 4, 2008)

I'm not fan of OZs, but on your car I love them.

One of the best looking TTs I have ever seen.

BTW: Do you have some pics of interior? I love my red, planned matte white, but know couldn't decide which :lol:


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

now thats what you call 'TTANGOED' 8)


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

Maila said:


> BTW: Do you have some pics of interior? I love my red, planned matte white, but know couldn't decide which :lol:


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Alcantara wheel looks abit lost in that interior


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

I think that interior looks a little lost in that car mate :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

S10TYG said:


> Alcantara wheel looks abit lost in that interior


Maybe, but it functions better and that is what counts on a car like that


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

why does it function better, its a steering wheel, it turn just like mine  :lol:


----------



## fuscobal (Jul 19, 2009)

IS that interior Audi Exclusive or has it been redone aftermarket ?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

fuscobal said:


> IS that interior Audi Exclusive or has it been redone aftermarket ?


id say aftermarket


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Seats work out at 3k for the carbon ones


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

I want the seats please


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

R5T said:


> *Alcantara head liner*


This alcantara headliner is a nice toutch mate!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

That looks much better than the TT shops green one.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

#


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Very nice mate!!

Where did you get this done? Looking to do the same to the headliner and the original seats.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Mule said:


> Very nice mate!!
> 
> Where did you get this done? Looking to do the same to the headliner and the original seats.


Just order it by the Audi dealer, it's a OEM TT RS option.


----------

